# Background to 1 Corinthians 15:45



## py3ak (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it valid to see Wisdom 15, especially v.11 as the background to Paul's statement in this verse? Obviously he quotes from Genesis 2:7, but his treatment of that verse may have been influenced by Wisdom. If so, how would that affect the interpretation of the passage?


----------



## JohnStevenson (Jul 23, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Is it valid to see Wisdom 15, especially v.11 as the background to Paul's statement in this verse? Obviously he quotes from Genesis 2:7, but his treatment of that verse may have been influenced by Wisdom. If so, how would that affect the interpretation of the passage?


I don't see where Wisdom throws any additional light onto Paul's words. Did you have something specific in mind?


----------

